# Afternoon Hunting



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Had a night class get cancelled this week and now have a chance to hunt during the week. I would be able to get to my stand by 2 in the afternoon, but I was wondering what I'm I should go out there. Am I even going to see anything that early in the day or should I wait until 4 or 5?


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Probably depends on the weather, if it is cool they will probably move earlier. three hours before closing would probably be plenty early this time of year in my opinion.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Deer can be tricky, some days they move early some days they dont. Id say the earlier the better, get out


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

seems like open areas they move earlier and the wooded areas moving right around 8pm on clear days. it varies though, sat. i sat out in 20mph winds and heavy rain and they moved alot earlier. if you can watch em for a couple days to see where and when there moving.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The only thing you can do is go out there and see whats happening that day, you just never know. You can always do a little scouting trails, but never the ones your hunting. I used to scent up the trails they could use to go around me, say at least 1/4 mile on each side. I hung old stinky socks or t shirts where they would bump into them. Lots you can do. Have fun!


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

maximizing your time in the stand never hurts your odds...i saw a trail camera pic from last week when one of the bigger bucks in the area strolled by the camera at 3:30 pm


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

exactly...maximize your time and get in the stand whenever you can... soon the opportunity of hunting a lot will slowly diminish once your done with school. Ask Me ha.... get out and hunt!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Get out there! Biggest deer I have seen were mid to late day!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

This weekend in MN, I had the same 4 x 4 under my stand when I walked out there at 4:30!! If he was a bit laregr I would have been there at 3:30 the second night!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Another question for you guys. How early in the morning do you get to your bow stand?


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Another question for you guys. How early in the morning do you get to your bow stand?


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I like to get in my tree at least 1/2 hour before shooting light (an hour before sunrise on a clear morning) That gives the area a chance to calm down before it's time to shoot.
I went out this morning and didn't see a rat. I think the full moon had them moving all night and they went to bed early.

One thing about hunting early in the afternoon, you never know what is going to spook deer out of their beds. The deer can be moving at any time.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

this last weekend we were climbin in around 6...seemed to be about the perfect time


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

ive patterned my deer and they are passing my stand every morning at 5 and every night about 5. once you know your deer movement you can predict when to be there a little better


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Also depends upon how much blood you plan on donating to the Mosquitoes!!! :eyeroll: 
I have met two people in the last month that had West Nile this summer!!


----------

